# Hunter   4-1-2014



## powhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

Epic spring bumps at hunter yesterday!!   Crossover, 42nd street , and K29. Were off the hook!  Mogul course next to 42nd street had some great lines too.  Met up with Shredderofgnar for a few runs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Apr 2, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Epic spring bumps at hunter yesterday!!   Crossover, 42nd street , and K29. Were off the hook!  Mogul course next to 42nd street had some great lines too.  Met up with Shredderofgnar for a few runs



Nice running into you Steveo -- it was epic for sure!  About as good as any day of spring skiing could be.  Sorry I missed you after lunch, but after I went to the west side and did 44 once, there was no way I was coming back to the front side   44 was beyond epic!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

Few pics


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2014)

looki.g very nice their.


----------



## keyser soze (Apr 3, 2014)

Thinking of going there Saturday and hoping it is half as good as that.  I have one day left on my voucher.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 4, 2014)

^ Also considering going tomorrow, tough call, i'm thinking Sunday may be better.

Currently seeing two mixed weather reports:

NOAA, showers mainly before 3AM tonight, Saturday high of 49º with a chance of rain before noon. Weather Bug mirrors this report.
TWC, a mix of rain freezing rain this afternoon, freezing rain changing to rain early tonight then partly cloudy 38º high Saturday. Weather Underground is consistent with TWC, "wintery mix", ice pellets this afternoon and night Snow and Ice accumulations < 1" Sat partly cloudy high 39º

All are predicting sunny 51º - 52º high Sunday.

What do you guys think, Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 4, 2014)

Definitely sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 4, 2014)

Those pics look very, very sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Apr 4, 2014)

Will be there Sat-Sun. Tons of snow still.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone know if they are gonna be operating  midweek after this weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 4, 2014)

Should be, they are selling discount lift tix for every day of the week - 

http://www.inntopia.travel/aspnet/0...alesid=2276240&supplierid=2356312&productid=4


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice..wish I could have made it.


----------



## Solitude67 (Apr 4, 2014)

If this is how Hunter looks now strongly recommended that you guys choose Hunter over Windham.  Just know that it was very wet today at Windham.   Have fun at Hunter and See my report on Windham http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/129568-Ski-Windham-04-04-2014


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Apr 6, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Epic spring bumps at hunter yesterday!!   Crossover, 42nd street , and K29. Were off the hook!  Mogul course next to 42nd street had some great lines too.  Met up with Shredderofgnar for a few runs



Today (Sunday) was a repeat of Tuesday's epic day!  Upper Crossover and 42nd still have incredible coverage and awesome zipper lines, 44 was once again off the charts!  They were letting Cliff and Racers bump up but the spacing was way too far apart for my liking...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 6, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Today (Sunday) was a repeat of Tuesday's epic day!  Upper Crossover and 42nd still have incredible coverage and awesome zipper lines, 44 was once again off the charts!  They were letting Cliff and Racers bump up but the spacing was way too far apart for my liking...


Really? D@rn, yesterday @ Hunter was like skiing on frozen sand! They were calling it sugar snow, looked just like the ice a Inuit just poked his spear into on NBC's Ann Curry reports: Our year of extremes - did climate change…"! I wasn't into it, but kept reminding myself it still was better to be skiing then sitting home suffering from post season depression!


----------



## keyser soze (Apr 6, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Today (Sunday) was a repeat of Tuesday's epic day!  Upper Crossover and 42nd still have incredible coverage and awesome zipper lines, 44 was once again off the charts!  They were letting Cliff and Racers bump up but the spacing was way too far apart for my liking...



Agreed  the mountain was in great shape from start to finish. Plenty of snow but next weekend will be the end of the season.  Snow was heavy late in the day and it was a great leg workout.  Soft bumps everywhere.  I was on my way over to West in the afternoon, but somebody warned me that they were having lift problems so I stayed away.


----------



## makado420 (Apr 7, 2014)

I know this is a hunter post but if anybody going to bellerye tomorrow hit me up will be there all day 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Today (Sunday) was a repeat of Tuesday's epic day!  Upper Crossover and 42nd still have incredible coverage and awesome zipper lines, 44 was once again off the charts!  They were letting Cliff and Racers bump up but the spacing was way too far apart for my liking...



Sunday was the ticket for sure...a perfect Spring day. In addition to the trails you've already mentioned Lower K27 was also tremendous. Not used to having 44 open top to bottom in April!


----------

